# Nipple Elbow area Saturday



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Wondering if anyone else maybe heading out towards the nipple, elbow, 131 hole are on saturday and if anyone has any idea what the water is like out there. Thanks guys. I am gonna try to make it, 2670 Glacier Bay "Sharkeys Revenge"


----------



## gwillie450 (Dec 21, 2009)

i am planning on it.more than likely go to the nipple then head south.i'll be in a 3000 vector hydra sport.what Chanel will you be on so if something starts to happen we can let each other know


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Channel 68, I feel more comfortable knowing there will be another boat out. Good luck


----------



## FLMarine (Jan 5, 2012)

Planning on heading out to the edge to the nipple/131 hole on Sunday. I'll be in a 23 Parker "Ashley Marie". I'll listen up on 68 even though you guys are heading out on Sat.


----------

